# DWA experience days?



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Just seen this:

:: Concrete Jungle Exotic Pets ::




> The experience day is setup for people aged 18 and over and offers a chance to get up close and personal and see how professionals keep breed and care for these amazing but dangerous animals. The day provides and brief introduction to the animals we keep here and at over 125 different species of invert and arachnid with 40 species of venomous snake here you’re sure to walk away with an exiting experience
> After the introduction there will be a safety brief this will include showing you all the fire exits where the first aid kit is kept and a bite procedure where we all will be involved in a little bit of role-play this will show you how things should be done in the event of a bite not that it should happen because every safety precaution will be in place to prevent this
> We then move on to the four categories of animals that we work with this will include spiders, scorpions, lizards, snakes this involves learn there different behaviors’ and the dangers that each group have
> Then a tea break provided buy concrete jungle
> ...


Any others that people know of or any other teaching based experiences available?


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I would love to do this, and take in a game at Folkestone Invicta as well! Just need a place to crash lol


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

That sounds so cool!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I think this sort of thing could be good, no way enough to gain any amount of skills and knowledge about them but enough to say yes or no about pursuing it further.

£150, could be a nice chrimbo press from the wife perhaps?


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

I've no interest in keeping DWA but I would love one of these days.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Circe said:


> I've no interest in keeping DWA but I would love one of these days.


at £150 per day I might do some myself!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> at £150 per day I might do some myself!


me too!! I have heard mixed reviews of that shop though.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

sounds like an expensive zoo


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

so it's £150 to watch someone else handle venomous and eat fish and chips?


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Jade01 said:


> so it's £150 to watch someone else handle venomous and eat fish and chips?


I thought that too..

By "non-venomous slightly aggressive" what animal is that going to be? A baby boa constrictor? :lol2:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

People always complain there is no way to get up and see these animals in the UK, here Pete & these guys are offering the chance to do it, obviously they can't let you loose on them after a day & even doing what they are doing is a risk so they need to get paid well to do it! By that I don't mean a risk to the visitor, I mean to them, as is the case when any of us handle venomous. I have seen the animals they keep, allbeit for free, but it is a very impressive collection. Certainly they have some snakes & inverts you wont see in a zoo in the UK. They do other interesting things there aswell, which they probably would talk about on the day. Have to make sure they don't accept a certain viperlover though! I am sure he would bugger even that up...


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

TBH I think that if anyone is looking into possibly taking the DWA road, this would be a great first step on the ladder... and if you think £150 is expensive, wait until you get hit with license and insurance fees for having the animals in the first place!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Edited it.. not worth the hastle


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

> People always complain there is no way to get up and see these animals in the UK, here Pete & these guys are offering the chance to do it, obviously they can't let you loose on them after a day & even doing what they are doing is a risk so they need to get paid well to do it! By that I don't mean a risk to the visitor, I mean to them, as is the case when any of us handle venomous. I have seen the animals they keep, allbeit for free, but it is a very impressive collection. Certainly they have some snakes & inverts you wont see in a zoo in the UK. They do other interesting things there aswell, which they probably would talk about on the day. Have to make sure they don't accept a certain viperlover though! I am sure he would bugger even that up...


Well said, 
I have worked with Pete for years now and I believe this could be a step in the right direction for the D.W.A community and his shop, bringing the hot side of things into light so people can go there, see a D.W.A in the flesh, not through a piece of glass, or even 10 foot away, maybe (depending on individual competence) be able to hook one etc. That alone will deter 90-99% of people from trying to keep D.W.A. 
Its not something for the faint hearted having to deal with the animals Concrete have... and thats just the one I worked with before working abroad!! Much has changed in the 6 months I've been away!!


----------



## Wandering (Jul 19, 2009)

As already said before, the guys at CJ are offering an absolute diamond opportunity to experience some up-close encounters with some incredible animals.

Pete may not be the most skilled person at conveying his thoughts into text but the guy really knows what he is doing and anybody willing to pass up this opportunity based on what may have been misread or miswritten is going to miss out.

And yes, there are some VERY interesting other things that go on there too : victory:


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

just been reading it on the net, i do plan to get a dwa license, as i absoloutley love eyelash vipers and would love to own one, im hiopefully getting an ATB to sorta start getting used to abit more of an aggressive snake, after reading and seeing this i will definately be doing this before i apply for a license i think £150 is a brilliant price as i doubt there will be the same opportunity anywhere else


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

hmmm i can think of one person who will be saving his pennys for that!


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah I think I'll warn Pete about a certain person!! :whistling2:


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

sounds like a good idea, but i dunno if it would show a great deal, i guess it would certainly prove a degree of competency when going for your own dwa though which is definetly good as the hobby will only increase. Although i would like to know what "non-venomous slightly aggressive animal' they've got aswell lol


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

I did a day similar to this whilst i was travelling round Australia. For about the same price. First day we had lectures and "exams". The next morning we handled various lizards, starting with Beardies, ending with large varanids. Then in the afternoon we learnt how to tail and tong snakes, starting with carpet pythons and ending with Red-bellied Black snakes, King browns, Eastern Tiger Snakes and Death Adders. I think i have pictures somewhere.
The company that did them in Melbourne was called Snake Handler Offical Website - Welcome to Snake Handler.com.au : victory:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

If you want an aggressive non-venomous snake come get my Blood Python out of his viv without a hook, bet you cant without getting bitten:Na_Na_Na_Na:

I wouldn't charge £150 for it either.: victory:

Does sound a very interesting day though, for anyone with just an interest in snakes whether they want to keep DWA or not


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

markhill said:


> Does sound a very interesting day though, for anyone with just an interest in snakes whether they want to keep DWA or not


I think thats why it caught my eye a little. Its not every day that you'll even see some of this stuff, let alone from outside the viv too.


----------

